# Hojo Undo = Bojo Undong?



## SahBumNimRush (Sep 13, 2011)

Do any of you KMA practitioners perform any supplemental training similar to what some Okinawan styles refer to as Hojo Undo?  


If so, what do you call it?  Bojo Undong? &#48372;&#51312;&#50868;&#46041;?  

I have seen the term Junbi Undong (preparatory movements/exercises) used for warm up calisthenics, but not the body conditioning/hardening exercises similar to those of Uechi Ryu or Goju Ryu.

I imagine that since neither of these styles gave much (if any) contribution to early TKD that traditions like this likely do not exist within the KMA's, but I'm curious if anyone practice these exercises.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 14, 2011)

We don't practice them in class, but Sabumnim encourages people to use a makiwara or a couple 2x4's stuck in the ground and wrapped in rope for conditioning. How similar is that to Hojo Undo?


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Sep 14, 2011)

Makiwara (an okinawan term btw) is part of traditional Okinawan Hojo Undo, the 2x4 wrapped in rope is actually considered to be a type of Makiwara.  My sahbumnim also recommends using a bucket of rocks for developing the hands (striking and penetrating the bucket of rocks).  

However, like you, we never practiced such things inside the dojang, but were encouraged to do so in our spare time.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Sep 14, 2011)

If you aren't familiar with Hojo Undo, here are some links:

Morio Higaonna 10th Dan Goju Ryu Karate using Chi Ishi (weighted stick)






Morio Higaonna 10th Dan Goju Ryu Karate using Nigiri Gamae (weighted jar)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5gf4ntcweY&feature=related

Morio Higaonna 10th Dan Goju Ryu Karate using Makiwara and Ude Kitae (pounding post)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3Epr6COl-M&feature=related

Morio Higaonna 10th Dan Goju Ryu Karate using Kongoken (Large Iron Ring)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMEZ_kfbYw0&feature=related

Morio Higaonna 10th Dan Goju Ryu Karate using Ishi Sashi (something similar to a kettlebell)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OalpqK0h_eY&feature=related

Morio Higaonna 10th Dan Goju Ryu Karate using Tan (barbell)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-WmbrOCeFU&feature=related

Group of karatekas practicing Hojo Undo:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RU3SX2ZfTUA&feature=related

List of various tools of Hojo Undo:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hojo_undo


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 14, 2011)

SahBumNimRush said:


> Makiwara (an okinawan term btw) is part of traditional Okinawan Hojo Undo, the 2x4 wrapped in rope is actually considered to be a type of Makiwara. My sahbumnim also recommends using a bucket of rocks for developing the hands (striking and penetrating the bucket of rocks).
> 
> However, like you, we never practiced such things inside the dojang, but were encouraged to do so in our spare time.



It looks like we're doing many of the same exercises. I use a makiwara for the hands, feet, elbows and knees. I'm not up to a bucket of rocks, but I've started using a bucket of sand for spearhand techniques.

It's excellent conditioning, but other than basic instruction in how it's done, it's probably not something that class time should be used on, given how limited that class time is.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Sep 14, 2011)

I agree, class time is so precious, I don't have the time to spend on body conditioning exercises.  I have introduced many helpful drills and exercises to my students, but I have a feeling that only a handful of them are actually practicing them outside of class.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 14, 2011)

SahBumNimRush said:


> I agree, class time is so precious, I don't have the time to spend on body conditioning exercises. I have introduced many helpful drills and exercises to my students, but I have a feeling that only a handful of them are actually practicing them outside of class.



I suspect that is true of all schools. It's certainly true of ours. Sabumnim calls it "Walmart Tae Kwon Do", and if that's all they want, then that's all they'll get. As with anything, those who put more in, will get more out. I've had several of the newer students ask questions about how I've advanced so rapidly in our school (22 months to Chodan Bo). I tell them all the same thing.
1 - I've had prior training.
2 - Most importantly, I practice on my own. A lot. 60-90 minutes a day, even on most class days.

As a teacher, all you can do is offer. You can't force them to accept. Although why they spend their money but not their time is something I don't think I'll ever understand.


----------

